# Help with recall and jumping



## sophie1234 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi i need some advice with my wire haired vizsla she is around 1y9months and I feel she will never be able to go off lead as if there is another dog around she is off! With no dogs around she is pretty good and will come back and wait for her release command till she runs off again! Just when another dog is there she completely ignores my command and if she does go and play with another dog if they lose interest then she turns to the owner and will jump all over them she is pretty bad with jumping she gets very excited with anyone she meets and wants to jump on them on the lead we get her to sit and stay with a treat and the person greets her this works on the lead but off she will jump! Any advice would be helpfully as she is back to basic again now after ignoring her recall also we don’t really know anyone with a dog she can go play with so I wonder if this may be a reason why she is so interested in running off and playing as it’s something she doesn’t really get to do.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It could be that she is looking for the amount of physical stimulation that only another dog can provide, but it's still an undesirable habit.
All dogs do this, Vizslas included. They're not robots. They're just dogs at the end of the day, and every so often they need a little tune up and work on ground manners.
Don't get down on yourself, or somehow believe that you have "failed". Everybody has this same problem from time to time.
You're on the right track though. Put her back on the leash. Reinforce the expectations, and desired behaviors.
Get her on a long check cord and start working her at a distance.


----------



## littlemonstermaple (Dec 30, 2020)

I watched some Youtube videos when I was first starting to train Maple and that helped me a lot! You may want to look into the basics of it first. Practice as if your dog is a puppy that knows nothing. If she quickly picks up and does things well, then try them with dogs around (but on a long leash). I think the ones that are must important is "Focus" or "look at me" and having them keep eye contact when other dogs pass by. 

Note - I am NOT an expert lol but I do think these practices can help!


----------

